# Congratulations, George and Kate Crozer!!



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

Just had email regarding the NHOS exhibit for the Amherst, MA show...
Winners included: 

George & Kate Crozer for Vuyl. Patico 'Pacific Knights" Blue/1st
George & Kate Crozer for Odcdm. Catatante 'Pacific Sunspots' Blue/1st
George & Kate Crozer for Odcem. Catatante 'Pacific Sunspots' Best Oncidium in Show Trophy

Nice job guys!! 

*4, count 'em... four* show trophies in our exhibit! Wahoo! We are finally getting back on the game. Also got Best Cymb., best Dend, and best large specimen, and a rosette for Best Visiting Society. 

Sweet. Take that MOS! oke: (you know who you are...)


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh sweet! George, you have to post pics of your intergenerics.


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> Oh sweet! George, you have to post pics of your intergenerics.



Including the missing one. :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations, GEORGE!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2008)

Now correct me if I'm wrong, but none of those have pouches.  That means they don't count. And what the heck is a Cymbidium.  

-Ernie


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'll take pics today. I'll even make an attempt at Katie's tat for you, just to keep things relevant to slippers.


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

That'd be nice! Thanks, G.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Slippertalk- best forum for 
Vuyl. Patico 'Pacific Knights" 
Odcdm. Catatante 'Pacific Sunspots' 
Odcem. Catatante 'Pacific Sunspots' 
:rollhappy:
Anyway congrats and let's see the photos!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2008)

:clap::clap:That's SUPER!! WTG!! Congrats!


----------

